# How did everyones season end?



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This was a productive season on our property. We took 6 deer during the season. Our final tally was 3 bucks...(6, 8, and 9), 2 yearling Does, and a Button Buck.

Our area had a really good season also. The properties around us are all hunted and they had some success too. My father and I totaled 22+ deer taken off 320 acres. That would probably explain why the season became slow before gun season.

Though the herd took a hit in our neck of the woods, the population will be back at the beginning of next deer season. There were quite a few small bucks who made it through the season, which hopefully will develop into some shooters next season. Our neighbor said he saw a 10 and a 14 while scouting last summer and as far as he knows they are still down there. So we have a lot to look foreward to next season.

What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i am by far the worst deer hunter in OHIO...period.. good thing i can fish.... 11 years and no rotten deer... go in back yard there, 6 every day and night..... but than again.. not like my big rear end is gonna fool any deer no matter how goo dmy camo is! .... oh well...LOL

im glad to see and read other i picking up my huge slack in this dept.


frank


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

I took a doe in mid october and passed on deer the rest of the season. Only had one chance at a shooter buck but I blew it. And as always gun season sucked besides spending time with my friend Tom.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not bad as far as numbers, ended up with 3 deer, 9 pointer and a doe by bow and a doe by shotgun. Though the buck was a nice one, kinda wished I had held out for a bigger one. I did find a couple of new places down by Tar Hollow that I got permission to hunt so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

6th year bowhunting for me and I finally got a shot off at a very large bodied large racked deer (10-12 pts) during muzzleloader season. used my 25 yd pin for a 41 yd shot so shot under him. nice to finally shoot at something tho. my dad got a doe with his muzzleloader...other than that quiet season for me. saw them but no luck.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

Hunted the entire first week of gun season and saw one buck at 400 yds and and another at about 40 mph. Came back for the bonus weekend and took a doe in the morning with a Texas heart shot...first time that I have ever tried that - worked well. Just past noon took a 8 pointer at distance and commenced to celebrate. Played dog for my buddy on Sunday - should have bought that third tag.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

i did prretty good this yr. on friday i shot a nice 8 ptr. no monster buut atleast i got one . made my son-in law @ 2 grandsons mad !!!!!!!! ( ha ha ) GIT R DUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mike munjas [email protected],com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

:! i did prretty good this yr. on friday i shot a nice 8 ptr. no monster buut atleast i got one . made my son-in law @ 2 grandsons mad !!!!!!!! ( ha ha ) GIT R DUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mike munjas [email protected],com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I ended up with 2 doe this year, one with my bow and one with my muzzleloader. My Dad and I also shot a nice 10 point buck during shotgun but he checked it...

I know of a nice 12 pointer and 2 other 10 pointer's that were shot at our place as well along with a few does.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I ended up with my first deer. It was a small racked buck. Had a nice body. Weighed about 180. I seen many deer throughout gun, muzzleloader and bow season. The only thing was they were running in the opposite direction. Oh well their's always next year. :!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Got a doe with my muzzleloader opening day of gun season. Had 4 misses, all at does throughout the archery season. I need to replace the range finder I had lost, ASAP


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

this season was my best one so far. My hunting partner who is my cousin and I have seen quit a bit of deer this season a couple of does and a buck early into the bow season. Durning gun season we both managed to kill our first deer mine was a 6 point buck and my cousins a 8 point. we hunted late season bow when the snow came and didnt see one deer but we r lookin forward to next season already it will be difficult waiting but i guess thats why we have ATV's. lol


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

i hade a season thats goin to be hard to forget. Shot a 140 class 10 point in early november that weighed about 270-280 on foot. Then on the wednesday of gun season shot a doe maybe a couple of years old...not to mention she tasted pretty good. Hopefully ill have the same luck when it comes to fishing this year.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

I took a doe and a 160" gross buck during bow season. Finished off my last doe tag during gun season. My brother also arrowed a buck grossing 166" and took 2 does during gun season. My mother shot 2 does and a button buck (her first with a muzzleloader) and my father shot a doe and a button. 11 deer off the farm is the most we've taken in one year.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd have to say this was my worse hunting season since I started. I was only able to get out one time while home on leave. being deployed really cut down on my time in the woods. 

I did see over 30 deer that one day though, just nothing I wanted to take.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I cant complain either! I got a pretty dang big 10pt!!


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I usually take off the last week of Oct. thru 2nd week of Nov. I smoked a nice buck with my Matthews on Oct 28th chasing a small doe. The rest of the season I trapped coyotes with my Dad and boy was that a learning session. They are smart critters! The buck I had taken will Probably score in the mid 150's. Im fortunate enough to put alot of time in the treestand, year before last I put 28 hrs in one treestand before I got a shot at a nice buck. Hunted muzzleloader season for does and had an absolute pig come thru broke my heart, but was happy with the buck I had taken earlier in the year. Hopefully, that pig made it the rest of the season cant wait for this season!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Got one doe and my boy got his first buck. Didn't see as many deer as I normally do. I've had better years but this one wasn't bad. Can't wait till next season!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I had a great and not so good season.It was the first year I really got in to bow hunting.Got a doe Oct.14,saw many bucks from the 28th to mid November.Harvested a nice 8 point November 12.The down side was going through withdrawls while my dad and brothers went out during gun and muzzleloader.lol.I did get my brother his first buck and put on a one man drive to get my buddy a monster six point.A great season really,I am going to wait longer to take a doe next year.Hopefully the state puts Ashtabula county on the 3 deer bag limit tommorow.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I shot a spike and a doe in WV and two does in Ohio. I seen tons of deer in WV. There is just to many of them there. Ohio was not one of my better years. I didn't see nearly the deer that I have in the past or did I see that many hunters. I did manage to get my buddys boy his first deer . I only bow hunted less than 6 times so I will be out more next year. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Bagged a doe the first weekend of bow and hunted every weekend for four months looking for Mr. Wallhanger. One bright sunny Nov. day, I watched a huge 7 pointer for 10 minutes at 25 yards. After deciding he would look good on the wall, because of his 20" spread and 6" brow tines. I let the arrow fly. White fur and blood under where he was standing, told me I grazed him under his ribs. No entry or exit evidence. But I followed good blood for a mile, again the blood was directly on the trail telling me no entry or exit. At midnight the trail ran dry. The next morning I found blood for 40 more yards into an open field. I gridded the field and all exiting paths with no luck. After 4 hours I realized I estimated a 24 yard shot (I was hunting on the ground) and he was at 29 yards. 

I asked everyone I saw throughout the season and no one found him.

Still....nothing on the wall. I did have tons of deer under my stand all winter long. Spikes, buttons, 4 corns and big doe.....but no more room in the freezer.


----------

